# Pets....



## Shahzadee (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi there, quick question...

As many people know us Brits love our pets 
But I also know in Islam the animals you are allowed to keep are very limited because they should be for work purposes and not pleasure...

I already know people who keep dogs, cats, horses, rabbits and birds in Abu Dhabi (where we intend to move to) but we actually have.....2 bearded dragons..... 

Now I'm not sure if:
a) Keeping reptiles is illegal over there
and...
b) If their food and equipment supplies are easily accessible over there in order to care for them adequately

We are going to pay for someone to look after them in the UK for a year and after the 1year is up we are going to decide if we are coming back to the UK or staying in the UAE longer. Now if we decide to stay longer we either have to:
a) Sell on our animals and equipment in the UK and take the loss of all the money we've been paying for the last year
or...
b) Fly them over to Abu Dhabi to live with us and pay for any quarantine period

The obvious answer is sell them before we go but they are young animals (just under 1yr old) and will live to between 7yrs & 10yrs average (so plenty of time) and we are very attached to them. I have waited 5yrs to keep reptiles again after selling my last collection and would be very upset at letting them go.


----------

